# SUCHE: Programmierer in Festanstellung - 88356



## Markus (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist es wieder soweit, wir wollen unser Team um einen weiteren Mitarbeiter verstärken!

Die Uhltronix GmbH ist ein kleine Automatisierungsfirma mit 4 festen Mitarbeitern die von 3 Teilzeitkräften unterstützt werden. Wir arbeiten sowohl für Maschinen- und Anlagenbauer, als auch direkt für Endkunden aus der Industrie. Desweiteren betreiben wir dieses SPS-Forum hier und ein weiteres Web-Projekt.
Unser Team ist jung, flexibel und unkompliziert.
Sicher gibts auch Tage an denen bei uns der "Wald brennt", aber meistens herrscht eine sehr entspannte Atmosphäre und die Leute hier haben Spass an ihrer Arbeit!

Wir machen hauptsächlich Software, aber auch hin und wieder die Hardware dazu. Wir haben eine modern eingerichtete Werkstatt mit ca. 180m². Die Bürofläche wird demnächst auch erweitert.

Hier mal ein paar Dinge die wir bieten können:
Gehalt, Altersvorsorge, PKW sind Verhandlungssache - je nach Erfahrung
Unbefritster Vertrag!
Anfangen kannst du ab SOFORT!
flexible Arbeitszeiten - teilweise ist auch arbeiten von zuhause aus denkbar
Handy zur Privatnutzung
Getränke und Kaffe sind umsonst
Essen auf Wunsch auch - wir gehen eigentlich immer ins Restaurant von meinen Eltern nebenan.


Wir können dir ein breites Aufgabenspektrum bieten in dem du dich verwirklichen kannst:

(Ich zähle hier bewusst auch einige Dinge auf die nicht direkt was mit SPS zu tun haben um die Sache auch für eher IT-lastige Bewerber interessant zu machen, du musst nicht zwingend aus dem Elektrobereich kommen)

- Unsere webbassierende Visualisierung (MS Silverlight, SQL, Client-Server)
- Pflege und Ausbau unseres Webprojektes www.sps-forum.de
- Pflege und Ausbau eines weiteren interessanten Webprojektes
- Hochsprachenprogrammierung bei Anbindung unserer Steuerungen an Datenbanken, SAP ERP, BDE,...
- Hochsprachenprogrammierung beim erstellen von automatischen Generatoren für Schaltpläne und SPS-Software
- Entwickeln von Algorythmen zum regeln von Prozessen
- SPS Programierung SIEMENS (Schulung möglich fals gewünscht)
- SPS Programmierung BECKHOFF (Schulung möglich wenn gewünscht)
- Roboterprogrammierung (Schulung möglich wenn gewünscht)
- Visualisieurngen für Maschinen
- Elektrokonstruktion
- Elektronik
- Antriebstechnik
- Aktuell tut sich ein neuer Markt für uns auf im Bereich Windenegie - sehr interessante Sache...
- Fehlersuche in Maschinen
- Spannende Auslandseinsätze 
-... und noch EINIGES MEHR!

Du hast hier sehr viele "kann" Optionen, d.h. du kannst dir Dinge aussuchen die dir liegen und dich darauf spezialisieren, niemand kann alles können bzw. kannst dich in neues auch einarbeiten....

Das ganze findet in einem unkomplizierten flexiblen Umfeld mit flachen Hirachien und extrem viel Freiraum statt!
Ich denk wir können einem hellen motivierten Kopf so eingies bieten!


Noten, Zeugnisse und Abschlüsse sind eher zweitrangig, gerne auch Quereinsteiger - du musst lediglich gut und motiviert sein! 

Über eine Bewerbung oder einen Anruf würde ich mich freuen!
Markus Uhl
markus.uhl@uhltronix.com
+49 (0)177 700 20 72
www.uhltronix.com




Wir suchen KEINE Freiberufler!
Wir arbeiten oft mit Freiberuflern zusammen bzw. schieben uns je nach auslastung gegeseitig Projekte zu, aber in diesem Fall suchen wir eine Festanstellung!


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2010)

mit dem letzten der sich hier drauf beworben hat sind wir super zufrieden, von der sorte wollen wir nochmal einen!

also das gesuch oben ist wieder aktuell!



ps.
beim letzten mal habe ich vermutlich nicht auf alle bewerbungsschreiben geantwortet. zumindest bei einer war das der fall weil der kollege später nochmal nachgefragt hat und ich das in der tat versäumt habe.

ihr dürft euch gerne wieder melden, das war keine böswilligkeit!
wir haben und damals recht schnell entschieden und wenn ich personal suche ist idr ein driftiger grund dafür dass ich auch überlastet bin, da geht shconmal was unter...


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2010)

aus aktuellem anlass: als ob wir ja nicht schon genug zu tun hätten ist vorher auf N24 noch ein kurzer spot über unseren laden gekommen.

hier ist das video online:
http://www.giel.de/unternehmensfilm/8605/uhltronix_gmbh.html

vielleicht interessiert das ja einen potentiellen bewerber.
natürlich ist der ganze quatsch gestellt und das der text nicht aus meiner feder stammt dürfte jedme kalr sein der mehr als 3 beiträge von mir gelesen hat. aber im großen und ganzen gehts bei uns wirklich so zu wie in dem video.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> natürlich ist der ganze quatsch gestellt und das der text nicht aus meiner feder stammt dürfte jedme kalr sein der mehr als 3 beiträge von mir gelesen hat. aber im großen und ganzen gehts bei uns wirklich so zu wie in dem video.



Das ist wirklich ein Video, das man besser ohne Ton anschaut 
Aber dass mag auch wohl an meinem Alter und der damit verbundenen Buzz-Word-Allergie liegen 
Aber euer "Laden" macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PhilippL (16 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Markus,

netter Laden! Wäre sicherlich interessant jedoch bissle weit weg wa .
Beim stöbern auf deiner Internetseite ist mir doch promt ein Tipfehler aufgefallen. Es heißt SINAMICS nicht SYNAMICS 

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Matze001 (18 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> mit dem letzten der sich hier drauf beworben hat sind wir super zufrieden, von der sorte wollen wir nochmal einen!




*rotwerd*  


Da ist man mal ein paar Tage unterwegs und dann liest man sowas :-D 
Ist ja ganz unerwartet... bekomm ich jetzt nen Orden? ROFLMAO:

Wenn ich Anfange die Werbetrommel zu rühren traut sich keiner mehr zu uns, also lasse ich das lieber sein und lasse das super vielsagende Video für sich sprechen.

Schöne Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Bin derjenige der super-sinnvoll am Ende die Schaltschranktür schließt... warum ich das machen sollte ist mir bisher ein Rätsel, aber der Mensch vom TV fand das affengeil.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2010)

*kann's mir nicht verkneifen ;-)*

Hallo Markus,

wirklich toll wie ihr euch in kurzer Zeit entwickelt habt! Ein Unternehmen, in dem man grundsätzlich gerne mitarbeiten würde. Ich habe (G.. sei Dank) einen relativ festen Arbeitsplatz und bin auch vorsätzlich heimatstreu, um nicht zu sagen "ortsgebunden". Viel Erfolg!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Senator42 (18 Dezember 2010)

*Schaltschranktür, Filme, Stammtisch*



Matze001 schrieb:


> P.S: Bin derjenige der super-sinnvoll am Ende die Schaltschranktür schließt... warum ich das machen sollte ist mir bisher ein Rätsel, aber der Mensch vom TV fand das affengeil.



bei der IBN, wo meist die türen offen sind, funktioniert die anlage prima.
dann - am ende - wird sie geschlossen, prompt 2h später die ersten störungen.

Überhitzung !
(Lüfter nicht angeschlossen, zu klein oder fehlt gänzlich)

--> move to Stammtisch:
Das weiß der vom Filmteam sicher nicht ;-)

axo, filme dreh ich auch, gelegentlich. sind bei clipfish.de  user Senator42
http://www.clipfish.de/suche/?search=senator42

an dieser kiste hab ich auch das Proggi gemacht, S7-200, 2xAchsen + diverses
http://www.smazinka.de/stiftleiste.html

<-- stammtisch ende - viel spass


----------

